# Penn 4/0 Locked Drag Help?



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

I have a Penn 4/0 Senator that I told my cousin I would take a look at. He bought it a year ago from a pawn shop thinking that it was in perfect condition, but later found found out that there is no drag. The reel goes from spining perfectly in freespool to being completely locked down when it gets put in gear. He and his dad took it apart a few times while looking at a schematic with no luck. I havent opened it up yet. Anyone know what might be going on?

Thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to alantani.com and he has breakdowns and he will also be able to answer your questions.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*I can help*

I'll be happy to help with your reel if you haven't got it worked out yet. I restore vintage reels and live in Gulf Breeze. Give me a call at 516-2409 and we'll work out a time when I can look at it while you wait.

Pompano Joe


----------



## Coasttackleservice (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you saying that adjusting the star drag outboard is not loosening the drag? If so then make sure that there is a drag disc UNDER the main gear and that the tabbed drag washers are in the right location. Then Check the Thrust washers for proper installation. The next thing is there is a pin through the shaft that holds the main gear assembly to the shaft. It could be sticking out on one side to the point that it is grabbing one of the washers in the drag stack.


----------



## EmeraldCoast (May 1, 2010)

Disassemble all your drag washers and make sure they're clean clean clean and in the right order. While you're in there might as well replace the fiber washers. For cleaning up the metal washers i like using very light sandpaper (400 or 600)


----------

